# BEWARE of CUTENESS!! Detour x Remi



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Took the puppies outside for about an hour yesterday and I think they loved it. It will be raining this weekend and wanted to expose them to the big bad world. Enjoy the pics. These were taken from my Iphone, so quality is not the greatest.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

A few more pictures!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Now that's the way to start my day. So cute..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

They are just gorgeous, makes me want another puppy sibling for Ben


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh my word....so adorable!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a precious group of pups, what a great job you're doing with them! They won't be afraid of anything! Love, love, love them!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

They are so fluffy and super cute! I want one!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't had puppy fever in years until I saw these pics!!!! OMG how adorable!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I think they are pretty special  But, I am completely biased!! LOL! I had another thread with head shots. Now, I need to try and do a photo shoot with an easter theme...


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

kfayard said:


> Thanks Guys, I think they are pretty special  But, I am completely biased!! LOL! I had another thread with head shots. Now, I need to try and do a photo shoot with an easter theme...


It's probably a good thing I'm not your neighbor. You would be tired of me asking if I could play with the puppies every day!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Sooooo cute! Made my morning ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pups, enjoyed the great pictures. 

Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## aMomOnTheRun (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness, they are so cute!!


----------



## SkiSoccerFamily (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh my gosh, so cute! Now I want one!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are all so cute! I hope some day I can watch the birth of puppies and also spend time with multiple puppies at at few weeks old. That would be heaven !


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

cute, cute, cute! Thas is such a fun age.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

YESSS Puppy pictures!  They are sooooo cute Kelli, I'm in love with all of them!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my. Little puffballs of fur . love them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is killing me I can't have one( Repeat to self: STEP AWAY FROM THE PUPPY). These are two such beautiful dogs, and the pups are adorable.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful pups!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are to stinking cute!!


----------



## AshleighNicole (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Sweet little balls of fluff!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet little chunky pups! Very cute indeed


----------

